

Ask HN: My Blue Host hosting has expired, what provider should I move to? - benigeri

Rails support would be sick, but not 100% necessary. I'm also used to postgres.
======
yakshay
I really like this company out of Techstar's - <https://www.digitalocean.com/>
. Been using them for a bunch of apps with no problem

